# Hilfe zu Link



## J-Attack (8. August 2001)

Isch bitte um Hilfe bei Links 
Isch habe eine Side mit frames (3 sTück an der Zahl)
ein menü Frame
ein main Frame
ein bUtton Frame
 wie mache ich das isch vom ButtOn framE die Linkz
 auf das main Främe

Quake RULZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ:|

                ^_^ZniggaZ^_^ 4all:#


----------



## Archie (8. August 2001)

Hi!

Ich glaube, damit müßte es funktionieren, wenn du dies an dem Objekt anwendest.

<a href="linkxy" target="mainFrame">


----------



## J-Attack (9. August 2001)

Danke Archie ich teste grade:|
besuch doch mal 
http://www.flashspiele.de


----------



## J-Attack (9. August 2001)

Es klappt nicht bitte hilfe.
Isch :|habe alles so gemacht wie du  es gschrieben.
Aber es funkionriet nicht


----------



## Quicksilv3r (9. August 2001)

hoi 

```
<a href="http://www.muhmuh.de" target="namevonframe">muhmuh</a>
```
 oda 

```
<a href="http://www.muhmuh.de">muhmuh</a>
```
dann müsste das standart frame genommen werden normalerweise das is der mitte ;D 

cu


----------



## J-Attack (9. August 2001)

Danke Quicksilv3r

Isch vErsuchs maL. unD weNn nicht sChade fRage iSch Eben wieTer
<h1>Windowz sux</h1>
:|


----------



## drash (9. August 2001)

bist du hier um eine antwort zu bekommen oder nur, um so mist hin zu schreiben???


----------



## Quicksilv3r (9. August 2001)

lassin doch posten loOol hm  :--  :# 

joa sag mir ma bescheidt ob das klappt  MACH HINNE !


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

N4j4 H4uPt$4cH3 kRazZ f3Tt oda wie ?
lass doch mal die großen bilder aus deinen posts etc...
ach ja das du n rechtschreibungshasser bist merkt man:-[


----------



## J-Attack (10. August 2001)

Danke für euren Diss
Mein Problem war ernstgemeint.
Ich habe die Hilfe echt gebraucht, weil ich mich nicht 
soo gut mit html auskenne.


----------



## drash (10. August 2001)

4b3r w3nn m4n sch0n 3rn5th4ft3 h1lf3 br4ucht, k4nn m4n 4uch so fr4g3n

nein, mal im ernst: ich denke wenn man schon von jemandem hilfe erwartet, kann man auch normale fragen und antworten schreiben. 


> Isch vErsuchs maL. unD weNn nicht sChade fRage iSch Eben wieTer



und noch was: wie schon psyclic schon sagte, lass bitte deine grossen bilder aus deinen posts. sie bringen nichts und verursachen nur lange ladezeiten!!!

herzlichen dank


----------



## J-Attack (16. August 2001)

ich habe keine grosen Bilder reingesetzt

habt hier alle einen 56k und  AOL Anschuss?

wenn ja schnell wechseln


----------



## drash (16. August 2001)

was nützen denn dir diese **** bilder in deinen posts??? und was die verbindung angeht: auch wenn man nicht einen 56k anschluss hat, stört das!!!


----------



## J-Attack (16. August 2001)

OK .OM.

keine bilder mehr :-(
Aber mich hat es ange*** das einige :| mich verar*****
haben nur weil ich ein NEWBIE bin.
Jeder hat mall klein angefangen. ODER?


----------

